# Ground Meat Jerky



## alderon52 (May 22, 2017)

I have been making ground meat jerky, mostly ground turkey for years in my Excalibur dehydrator, now my Cabela 80 ltr. dehydrator. Last year bought a Traeger smoker, which is used a lot. I make the jerky by mixing the ground turkey and spices then dehydrate. Want to attempt to smoke prior to dehydrate. Anyone tried this? Don't want the meat to be ruined with to much smoke, it is less than 1/4 ". Thanks.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 22, 2017)

I do the whole process in my smoker.

It takes about 4 hours at 145 & has a nice smoke flavor.

But I use ground beef.

Al


----------



## trueteam (May 22, 2017)

I also do the entire process in the smoker. I start at 110 and bump up temp every hour or so topping out at 150 or 160.  I apply the smoke after the 1st hour.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 22, 2017)

I make nakid snack sticks and jerky out of beef and/or pork all the time in my MES.  Check out Bearcarver's Step-by-Step.  It will tell you all you need to know.

Gary


----------



## daveomak (May 22, 2017)

When smoking, cure #1 should be added....

http://extension.oregonstate.edu/fch/sites/default/files/documents/pnw_632_makingjerkyathome.pdf


----------

